# Cheap Mandolin



## rsilvergun (Apr 16, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a cheap mandolin? $50 to $70 bucks seems kinda steep for a blade set in plastic, but some of the ones under $30 look kind of flimsy. Is this just one of those kitchen gadgets I should plan on blowing the money on? TIA


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Costco is selling a stainless Steel Miu mandoline from France for about $40.00. Go buy that.

The the plastic V slicers work pretty well for their price and last a number of years. Good service for the price for a home cook. Probably not for professional establishments.

Phil


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've used my Benriner for 10 years already -- the screws have rusted a bit but they still turn, and the platform is a bit off kilter, but it has NOT fallen apart. It still cuts just fine, both the straight slices and the various widths of julienne. Should I need them, this same source has replacement blades. And I can put the whole thing in the dishwasher.

To be honest, I never, ever use my big, fancy, expensive French Bron mandoline. Too much trouble to set up, and too much trouble to clean.

ETA: contrary to what Phil thinks, restaurants do indeed use the Benriners; the main problem with them there is that people lose the blades. But really, the equipment holds up well!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Like any other cutlery, you pretty much get what you pay for. 

You can buy a chef's knife for twelve bucks. Or you can pay a hundred times that. Same with mandolins.

I've been very happy with my 60 dollar Oxo, however, and never thought is was a particularly steep price---particularly after looking at one in Williams Sonoma that was almost $300. 

I see, however, that Wallmart has a flat-frame version, with a non-adjustible blade, for less than $15. So, if that's all you need......

>Is this just one of those kitchen gadgets I should plan on blowing the money on? <

I think you first have to ask if this is a kitchen gadget that you need at all. Most households do not own one, and do very nicely with just their knives. A mandolin only brings two things to the table: uniformity of slice thickness, and, sometimes, speed. How crucial are those to the way you prepare meals? 

Keep in mind, too, that the secret ingredient in many meals, when you first start using a mandolin, is fingertips.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

:lol: Yup, and for some of us, even when you've been using it a long time.  Kind of like knuckles when you use a grater. That's why it's nice to have one with a grabber/guard.

Good points, all. I'm kind of lazy, so I love the ease and speed of using the mandoline. I only use it maybe once a month, but I'm glad to have it then. And it stores easily, too. (The Benriner, that is; the Bron is a honking big thing.)

One other thing -- if you plan on using it a lot for very hard foods, you might want to be able to sharpen the main flat blade, and/or replace the blades when they get dull. Otherwise you are much more likely to hurt yourself.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

rsilvergun,

I agree with Suzanne's recomendation of the Benriner. Go to your local ethnic groceries and if they don't have it, ask for it. I picked one up a couple of years ago for under $20.

It's often sold for much higher prices and it is well respected for it's quality by many chefs.


----------

